# Anyone wants to sell his Londinium L1 2013 to 2016



## cimbali (Dec 4, 2012)

I`m looking for an L1 2013 to 2016.

If anyone would like sell his machine, please contact me.

If the machine is good, I would come to Britain to pick it up.

I´m from Germany,

Thanks, Ralf


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

There is a Londinium R in the classifieds. I am not sure of the year

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/522-londinium-r/?do=embed


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@DavecUKbit of a treck for him though, collection only lol


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> @DavecUKbit of a treck for him though, collection only lol


 he did say



cimbali said:


> If the machine is good, I would come to Britain to pick it up.
> 
> I´m from Germany,
> 
> Thanks, Ralf


 So seemed prepared to collect....perhaps he has a trip planned to the UK on business or for other reasons?


----------



## cimbali (Dec 4, 2012)

A trip to UK for seeing some nice music gigs is always a pleasure.

I own a L-R, so I'm only looking for L1 first generation ( 2013 to 2016 ).

It is difficult to find one of this in Germany.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

cimbali said:


> A trip to UK for seeing some nice music gigs is always a pleasure.
> 
> I own a L-R, so I'm only looking for L1 first generation ( 2013 to 2016 ).
> 
> It is difficult to find one of this in Germany.


 Once the Vesuvius Evo Leva is more available, you might find more Londinium L1s at very attractive prices.


----------



## cimbali (Dec 4, 2012)

I think the Vesuvius Evo Leva is more a competitor to the L-R24 or Compressa than to the old L1.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

cimbali said:


> I think the Vesuvius Evo Leva is more a competitor to the L-R24 or Compressa than to the old L1.


 I meant that more people might decide to upgrade their original L1s for an Evo.


----------

